
Memristor that forgets makes a good model neuron - danielmorozoff
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/09/memristor-that-forgets-makes-a-good-model-neuron/
======
danielmorozoff
[http://www.nature.com/articles/nmat4756.epdf?referrer_access...](http://www.nature.com/articles/nmat4756.epdf?referrer_access_token=IKibmVXR9zC7wHIeTPFrtNRgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0O7ZDH_RSdN0PS4o_ZvVMataWcT93SN0u53mUUs4cILVlJ-
OZIvf8jNqd6FMNB98an-F5UJmFMuVk6THplbrA6yxBQYIiAnwTCSSnbrn6A255cZV2Q_9StZ-
jWDI5wTuF89Xyt9ZjBkio0-4sDpJNXUJ9OtUTOwotAxUofvB0bDRbueFQ843eBigcTUagrkfYjgr8ZioiBdVFUqyMEdKV8q&tracking_referrer=arstechnica.com)

